# Grooming questions



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a few questions regarding the best way groom JJ's coat at home in between his visits to the groomer.

JJ gets professionally groomed once every two months and I brush him regularly at home. The tools I currently have are a Round Palm Brush, a Metal Comb and a Slicker Brush.

This is the Palm Brush I have









and this is the Slicker Brush









I start with the palm brush, using quick motions to brush his outer coat. I then move to the comb, using it to get down to the skin and comb the undercoat, ending with the slicker.

My questions are...Am I going about this the right away? Should the palm brush be used first, then the comb, then the slicker? Should the palm brush be used in quick motions or should I be going slowly? Should I be misting him with a water bottle to wet his hair before I brush it, or is it okay to comb him dry? Finally, aside from a rake, is there any other sort of brushes I should supply myself with?


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

any feedback on this?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have always heard it is better to get them wet first. Koda isn't a fan so we aren't at that point yet but it is easier on their skin I believe. 

The order of your tools sounds good to me. We use a furminator once a week tops to get her undercoat.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I am glad you asked. This is a thread that I thought about starting yesterday as I was grooming my girls. I would like to know what everyone's grooming rituals are.

Mine is pretty laid back and easy. I let them swim in the pool, when they get out I clip their nails and clean and dry their ears, then I put them on the deck to air dry and when they are dry I brush them out using a rake.












I don't clip their hair except for some mats behind the ears occasionally. I never trip the hair on their feet although I have thought about it.


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Dont say Furminator here!  i know all about that, i ask about it once. I tried grooming while Goldie was wet once, it made a mess and i ended up drying him and starting all over. But maybe i was doing something wrong.


----------



## kristenxxi (Apr 4, 2012)

I shampoo my puppy, Moose, first using a Kong Zoom Groom. It's like a rubber brush that helps work the shampoo in really well to clean all the way down to the skin and also helps to remove loose hairs. (It has to feel good on them b/c my dog absolutely LOVES it.) After I towel dry him I use a rake brush on him to get the rest of his undercoat. Works great for me!


----------



## Belgian_Waffle (Apr 25, 2011)

we actually love the pet zoom - its a brush that has a clicky thing to push all of the fur off without you having to mess with it. they're pretty cheap, seem to work really well, neither one of our dogs mind being brushed with it. usually after a shower or a swim, but almost always when they're dry. it seemed to me like it pulled their hair more when they were wet.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

95% of the time I use just the comb....even on the Rumor the puppy
If they are shedding a ton I will use a rake like the one goldhaven posted.
Slicker on the head and feet...


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Yamanjazz said:


> Dont say Furminator here!  i know all about that, i ask about it once. I tried grooming while Goldie was wet once, it made a mess and i ended up drying him and starting all over. But maybe i was doing something wrong.


 
Alright, I'll bite! Why no Furminator? Looks like a great product! I have friends who swear by it!


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Right now for Isla I use a metal comb first, then I use a slicker brush, and then I brush what little feathering she has (only a pup) with a flea comb. I do this dry. When she needs a bath, I brush her out, bathe her, blow dry her on a cold setting, let her air dry more, then brush her again. I have NO idea if that is the best way, it's just what I do. I plan to take her to a groomer during heavy shedding seasons when she is older. I will also take her in periodicaly to get her feet/sanitary area/etc parts clipped.


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the furminator every once in a while, I use it very lightly....


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I use a rake first, then a pin brush and a comb on the feathering and around the ears. Occasionally I will add a shedding blade on her back and sides after the first rake/brush then brush her again. I do it dry if she is dry and wet is she is wet but I do not wet her on purpose (should I ?). 

I trim around the ears and around them to avoid mats and comb those areas about every other day. I also trim the top of the feet (and a little bit between the pads but I am chicken on that) every couple of months. 

Nails .... I am awful with nails but fortunately only the front ones and the dew claws need cutting, never the back ones.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I use a rake, greyhound comb, and a pin brush... Plus spray on water.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I have a furminator and a slicker brush. I used the furminator maybe twice only so far because mine is still only 13wks old and not shedding too heavily, but I'm getting him used to the slicker brush by brushing him everyday. He still likes to bite at it, but he's alot better about it now, it helps to groom them when they're kinda tired. I gotta work on getting him to stand up and staying still, he'll stand up and walk away if anything LOL


----------

